# What Cell Phone Do You Have?



## Flop (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm curious of what phones everyone else on TBT has. I just recently got a Samsung Galaxy s5,  and I love it 

My guess is that most of the cell phone owners have iPhones


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jul 2, 2014)

HTC


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jul 2, 2014)

iPhone 5s had to beg my mum for it xD


----------



## Hot (Jul 2, 2014)

An iPhone 5 for about 2 years.


----------



## catrina (Jul 2, 2014)

samsung galaxy xcover. its good cause when i drop it at least it wont break so easily. (have already broke the first xcover i had, this is now my second one)


----------



## Aesthetic (Jul 2, 2014)

the iPhone 3G
yeah
rly old


----------



## Farobi (Jul 2, 2014)

I've got a Nokia something-something.


----------



## MayorSaki (Jul 2, 2014)

iPhone 4S. I've had it for few years now and it's awesome c:


----------



## emre3 (Jul 2, 2014)

I got an HTC One X but it's got some problems ><


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jul 2, 2014)

I have a Nokia Lumia 920


----------



## Lassy (Jul 2, 2014)

An iPhone 5, I love my baby phone <3 never got broken  !


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 2, 2014)

Spoiler: the mini versions of these are actually regular size


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2014)

I've an iPhone 5S. In white/silver.


----------



## Amyy (Jul 2, 2014)

sony xperia tx, (i think thats what its called)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 2, 2014)

I don't even have a life, so I don't have a phone .


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 2, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> I don't even have a life, so I don't have a phone .



i mainly use my phone for skype and the browser, I have a weird unreasonable hate of actually texting or talking on the phone or using a phone for what its made for

dont gotta have a life 2 have a phone, just manipulate the phone's abilities to your no-life favor


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 2, 2014)

Samsung galaxy note 3


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2014)

Sony Xperia


----------



## Feloreena (Jul 2, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S2 (my phone is so behind! ), had it for a few years and it is still working quite nicely though.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 2, 2014)

Samsung galaxy gio, but i`m currently looking for a new one. It probably wont be a Galaxy 5, to much costs, probably will be a galaxy 4. Good enough for me.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 2, 2014)

iPhone 5s. I got it for Christmas last year.


----------



## Titi (Jul 2, 2014)

I have a Moto G and I love it. It's such a great deal and not a rip off unlike most other phones out there.

- - - Post Merge - - -

BTW  if I ever need an upgrade I'll go for a newer Moto phone or a Nexus. No way I'll get anything else.


----------



## spacedog (Jul 2, 2014)

an iphone 4s that somehow hasnt got the slightest crack or chip in it, even though ive accidentally dropped it countless times(including from the top of the staircase, oops)


----------



## Joe_alker (Jul 2, 2014)

BlackBerry 8520, that really needs replacing. I'm thinking of going for the cheapest Nokia Lumia.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 2, 2014)

I have a HTC One.


----------



## wintersoldier (Jul 2, 2014)

i still have an iphone 4. i want to go ahead and upgrade, but i'm broke rn so. LOL


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 2, 2014)

LG motion

It's old but I didn't spend a dime on it so (;

I'm always a few years back on current phones


----------



## Saylor (Jul 2, 2014)

I have an HTC One only cause it has really good speakers. When my contract's up for it I'll probably go back to using older phones.


----------



## duhkee (Jul 2, 2014)

Nexus 5, bought it earlier this year. I really love it, big enough screen to use for texting without getting insane and playing wordfeud.. Bought a new because my old phones battery was a mess and I was very close to throwing it in the ground and stomping on it... Hate getting new phones though, so much to change and fix, like removing hangouts and other crap stuff..


----------



## f11 (Jul 2, 2014)

iPhone 5c in green


----------



## pengutango (Jul 2, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S3.  My first smartphone too.


----------



## epona (Jul 2, 2014)

sony xperia Z


----------



## mannieblaze23 (Jul 2, 2014)

I have the LG G2.  Love the buttons are on the back on the phone and with Isis Wallet as well.


----------



## duhkee (Jul 2, 2014)

mannieblaze23 said:


> I have the LG G2.  Love the buttons are on the back on the phone and with Isis Wallet as well.


What? The button on the back seems to messed up!  The screen is sooo much better than on my phone (not that it matter much to me though.. but still) honestly, if it didn't have the weird buttons i would have wanted LG G2 instead of N5.. Does it lay flat on the table?


----------



## chronic (Jul 2, 2014)

Phones are ____.


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 2, 2014)

iPhone 5C


----------



## Gracelia (Jul 2, 2014)

my old crusty LG Optimus 2x. I also have my LG Lollipop still sitting there (not that I use it or anything)


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 2, 2014)

my really prime flip phone. 
at least it flips two ways


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 2, 2014)

I still use payphones like an old fashioned person


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> I also have my LG Lollipop still sitting there (not that I use it or anything)



Haha I've one too. Can't bring myself to throw it out, despite not using it in four years.


----------



## Jewels (Jul 2, 2014)

My banana


----------



## mannieblaze23 (Jul 2, 2014)

duhkee said:


> What? The button on the back seems to messed up!  The screen is sooo much better than on my phone (not that it matter much to me though.. but still) honestly, if it didn't have the weird buttons i would have wanted LG G2 instead of N5.. Does it lay flat on the table?



Yes it lays flat on the table.  The buttons took some getting use to but they're awesome and a great concept to have.


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Jul 2, 2014)

I Have A Samsung Galaxy S4 Which I Really Love *-*


~Chik


----------



## Big Forum User (Jul 2, 2014)

None


----------



## Improv (Jul 2, 2014)

I have an iPhone 5S in gold, got it as a Christmas present to myself.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 2, 2014)

iPhone 5S in silver.


----------



## Leanne (Jul 2, 2014)

A green iPhone 5C ^^


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Jul 2, 2014)

A Galaxy S II running KitKat.


----------



## Eldin (Jul 2, 2014)

HTC Wildfire S. It's ooold now but I like it too much to get rid of it! I'm awaiting the unfortunate day when it craps out and I have to go buy a massive tablet-phone.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 2, 2014)

I have a white iPhone 4 and I stuck a TARDIS case on it and it looks awesome.


----------



## Javocado (Jul 2, 2014)

It's pretty much a wannabe blackberry.


----------



## Gracelia (Jul 2, 2014)

Tina said:


> Haha I've one too. Can't bring myself to throw it out, despite not using it in four years.



ya. its too cute lol  and really in complete new condition. i think ill keep it and show it off 10-15 yrs from now LOL


----------



## Solar (Jul 2, 2014)

iPhone 4S, but will be upgrading when the next iPhone comes out!


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jul 2, 2014)

iPhone 4, but I think I'll be switching back to an Android when it comes time to upgrade to a new phone.


----------



## merinda! (Jul 2, 2014)

Hot said:


> An iPhone 5 for about 2 years.



I had one of those Motorola Flip Leather phones prior, so..


----------



## krielle (Jul 2, 2014)

I have an iPhone 4s as of now.
I kinda miss having a flip phone though.


----------



## Flop (Jul 12, 2014)

Everyone has an iPhone, but I just don't see the hype. I love my iPod, but I would never want to use one as a phone. Texting is a chore on it.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 12, 2014)

I have an iphone 4. I don't see myself upgrading it, because I jailbroke it, and its all pink and girly and whatnot. I also don't like the bigger size of the iPhone 5.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jul 12, 2014)

Some kind of flip phone


----------



## Caius (Jul 12, 2014)

I have an HTC ONE (M8)

I love it, but I'd love it more if I had service. No job, no bill paid.


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 12, 2014)

iPhone 5C.
I'll never get an android again.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jul 12, 2014)

iPhone 3G (had to buy it off my brother about a year or two ago -.-)


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 12, 2014)

iphone 5s! while it barely manages to hold all my music (70% pokemon and animal crossing soundtracks oops) it's super nice!


----------



## narzulbur (Jul 12, 2014)

iphone 5 covered in cracks


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 12, 2014)

iPhone 4s. I'm planning to buy a Samsung Galaxy in December, though.


----------



## Hound00med (Jul 12, 2014)

iPhone 4S, but I wish I'd bought the 5C, haha.. Oh well, you live and learn


----------



## Capella (Jul 12, 2014)

idk I think it's a samsung galaxy blaze ??


----------



## Meira (Jul 12, 2014)

I currently have an iPhone 4s.


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 12, 2014)

I have a Motorola, Moto G. It's a good phone and I wouldn't trade it in, even for an iphone. We got it for a decent price too.


----------



## Emily (Jul 12, 2014)

I have a htc one sv or something like that and I love it


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 12, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S3.


----------



## Beardo (Jul 12, 2014)

Silver iPhone 5s


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 12, 2014)

iPhone 5 c white ;;


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 12, 2014)

iphone 5s champagne


----------



## itsbea (Jul 12, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> iphone 5s champagne



same here; iphone 5s champagne :3


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 12, 2014)

galaxy note 3!!!


----------



## itsbea (Jul 12, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> galaxy note 3!!!



nooooooooooooooo!!! ): join the apple family!!!


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 12, 2014)

itsbea said:


> nooooooooooooooo!!! ): join the apple family!!!



apple sucks!!!!! Hahaha!


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 12, 2014)

HTC One S. The camera's absolute crap.


----------



## vriska (Jul 12, 2014)

Motorola Droid Razr M, can't wait to upgrade my phone in March though definitely getting a 5s >.<


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 12, 2014)

I have a black iPhone 4s. I'm probably always going to stick with apple.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2014)

I've had the Samsung Galaxy s5 (In Black) since it came out (Now I wish I waited for the gold one...).


----------



## saehanfox (Jul 12, 2014)

iPhone 5C green, I should've gotten the blue or yellow one


----------



## Kirito (Jul 12, 2014)

I have an iPhone 5 white color.


----------



## ohsnapitskat (Jul 12, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S3! I'm using it now cx


----------



## Adventure9 (Jul 12, 2014)

Flip phone


----------



## Cou (Jul 12, 2014)

gots iphone 5 here (( and tbh i really like it despite the hate it gets. a phone has never lasted this long for me..

and it's super easy to use..


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 12, 2014)

Black Iphone 4s C: gonna get a 5 soon...


----------



## Brad (Jul 12, 2014)

An iPhone 4.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 12, 2014)

A broken droid mini


----------



## XTheLancerX (Jul 12, 2014)

Galaxy S4, I am not a fan of the Android experience, and especially hate Touch Wiz lol, so I am switching to iPhone 6 when it releases. An iPhone will compliment my iPad mini with Retina, especially with iOS 8 (continuity and handoff) and also iCloud on top of that 

Technically I won't even be eligible for an upgrade but my dad is, you can transfer eligibility and then give your old phone to your family member with Verizon so it's a win-win. He wants a Galaxy phone and I want an iPhone so yeaahhpp.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jul 12, 2014)

i have a galaxy s2. its pretty good


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 13, 2014)

I have an iPhone4 right now. I know that it's old and it definitely acts like it's an old person but it was a free phone so I can't upgrade for another year without paying a fee and I'm not sure I want to pay for that just yet.

 ;_________________;


----------



## stumph (Jul 13, 2014)

lg optimus f3


----------



## Bird (Jul 13, 2014)

A Gold iPhone 5S. C:


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jul 13, 2014)

A potato


----------



## Nage (Jul 13, 2014)

iphone 4 
iunno it was a handme down from my sister
before she gave it to me she had an iphone 4, 4s and 5 and i was like why.
she reasoned that her 4 and 4s were for travelling(fair enough prepaid and the 5 would be the plan)
and then she just gave me the 4 i guess cause she only needed one
and i just shoved my sim card(after... altering it...) into the iphone with some glue... n then.. i have it now ^_^y


----------



## Tessie (Jul 13, 2014)

iphone 4 cos boring n poor


----------



## danceonglitter (Jul 13, 2014)

I have an iPhone 5C, which is a vast improvement from my old BlackBerry. Only thing I hate is the battery life!


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 13, 2014)

iphone 5


----------



## XTheLancerX (Jul 13, 2014)

danceonglitter said:


> I have an iPhone 5C, which is a vast improvement from my old BlackBerry. Only thing I hate is the battery life!



To help battery life go to settings>general>background app refresh>off

Then if you don't use email that much, return to the main settings screen, Mail, Contacts, Calendars>push>off>fetch>manually. If you use email a lot though, I would suggest not changing any settings.

Keep brightness down, try turning on auto brightness because it will turn the screen down when it doesn't need to be so bright, which can help battery life.

In a pinch, try turning WiFi, Mobile Data, and Bluetooth off.

Also go to notification center under settings and change so that apps that you don't care about won't notify you. This should help any iPhone user out there because Apple doesn't put big enough batteries in these things nowadays lol.


----------



## hanashi (Jul 13, 2014)

i have some...sony tipo thing.


----------



## Byngo (Jul 13, 2014)

iPhone 5S.


----------



## kuseiro (Jul 13, 2014)

Galaxy S4


----------



## Lauren (Jul 13, 2014)

I have an iphone 5, due for an upgrade next May.


----------



## Mylin (Jul 13, 2014)

LG Optimus F3. I'll probably upgrade once I save up enough extra money. :I


----------



## captainabby (Jul 13, 2014)

The iPhone 5s. I love it to bits.


----------



## N64dude (Jul 13, 2014)

I have a nokia which my mum's brother gave to me for my birthday.


----------



## matt (Jul 13, 2014)

I have Duracell ultra


----------



## pillow bunny (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't need a phone because my school has free wi-fi, so I can just use my ipod.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 13, 2014)

iPhone 4S, but it dies at 20% and I don't know why...I've tried everything to help save it's life (haha that sounds funny).  But y'know, it's better than no phone at all I guess.
I think I'm going to get a new phone this Christmas though.  My current phone's two years will be up, and as long as I have enough money by then, I can get a better iPhone :>


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jul 13, 2014)

I have an Envy 2, which I hope to replace as soon as I can. I've had it for about five and a half years, and somehow it still works. Although, the camera is complete crap.


----------



## n64king (Jul 13, 2014)

White iPhone 5
Want the Gold 6 pls


----------



## SpatialSilence (Jul 13, 2014)

I have the iPhone 5, and the battery runs down so fast and sometimes it dies at 40%. Plus the top lock button is stuck which also happened with my previous iPhone 4S, but those are the only downsides. I love my iPhone.


----------



## pillow bunny (Jul 13, 2014)

Does everyone except me have a phone?


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 13, 2014)

Some samsung pay phone. I really want the galaxy lol


----------



## Aerious (Jul 13, 2014)

gold iphone 5s and it has survived being dropped straight into the tub twice


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Jul 13, 2014)

Black iPhone 4 c: the home button doesn't work Anymore though >< had it nearly two years


----------



## Miaa (Jul 13, 2014)

Iphone 5S in Champagne


----------



## horan (Jul 13, 2014)

iphone 4s that i've only had since last summer lol.


----------



## Caius (Jul 13, 2014)

People with Samsungs, really keep your eye on battery issues and make sure you keep it at 100% as much as possible. Every Samsung phone from the 90's to now has had a battery defunct issue where it goes dead pretty fast after a certain number of charging cycles. My last one could get 10 minutes on a full charge, and the one before that I would watch the battery drain as soon as it was unplugged. Just a heads up.


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jul 13, 2014)

Sadly, no. I want a simple phone like this though:


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 13, 2014)

Cent said:


> People with Samsungs, really keep your eye on battery issues and make sure you keep it at 100% as much as possible. Every Samsung phone from the 90's to now has had a battery defunct issue where it goes dead pretty fast after a certain number of charging cycles. My last one could get 10 minutes on a full charge, and the one before that I would watch the battery drain as soon as it was unplugged. Just a heads up.



So I'm not the only one who's had battery issues with their Samsung phone??

I can't remember exactly when it started for me (at least a month or two ago, now), but my phone will die randomly if I'm using the internet on it - even when it has almost a full charge. Really annoying. 

Fortunately, I can get it upgraded for free now. I just.. need to stop being lazy and go get me a new one lol.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 13, 2014)

Cent said:


> People with Samsungs, really keep your eye on battery issues and make sure you keep it at 100% as much as possible. Every Samsung phone from the 90's to now has had a battery defunct issue where it goes dead pretty fast after a certain number of charging cycles. My last one could get 10 minutes on a full charge, and the one before that I would watch the battery drain as soon as it was unplugged. Just a heads up.


I wish I knew this. My last phone was a Samsung and after a while I got really confused as to why my battery was dying so quickly. It usually lasted me like 5 minutes on a full charge and eventually it actually started losing battery when charging.


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 13, 2014)

LG G2


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 13, 2014)

Cent said:


> People with Samsungs, really keep your eye on battery issues and make sure you keep it at 100% as much as possible. Every Samsung phone from the 90's to now has had a battery defunct issue where it goes dead pretty fast after a certain number of charging cycles. My last one could get 10 minutes on a full charge, and the one before that I would watch the battery drain as soon as it was unplugged. Just a heads up.


Isn't that all batteries? Batteries aren't meant to last forever. They don't hold charges well after time. You can just get a new battery, but cell phone batteries are never really bought since people switch phones quickly.

But I did have issues with my phone's charging port that's apparently common. It gets too loose to hold the charger.


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 13, 2014)

I own an iPhone 4S. Much better than my previous phone which was a HTC.


----------



## Caius (Jul 13, 2014)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Isn't that all batteries? Batteries aren't meant to last forever. They don't hold charges well after time. You can just get a new battery, but cell phone batteries are never really bought since people switch phones quickly.
> 
> But I did have issues with my phone's charging port that's apparently common. It gets too loose to hold the charger.



It's a specific issue with Samsung phones. I've had Nokia's and Motorola's last 9 years, yet a Samsung barely 6 months.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 13, 2014)

Cent said:


> It's a specific issue with Samsung phones. I've had Nokia's and Motorola's last 9 years, yet a Samsung barely 6 months.


I've never heard of that issue being specific to Samsung is all. It's pretty much all batteries. But I've never had an issue of only lasting 6 months. My phone battery lasts long enough so I'm good, but the charging port is yet again getting loser and I'm worried it will eventually crap out. I have phone insurance so it's not a big deal but it's annoying.

Just realized sounds like I'm arguing. I totally believe you. Samsung has a long list of issues.


----------



## Danielle (Jul 13, 2014)

I have an iPhone 4s, it's lasted me over two years now surprisingly considering how many times I've accidentally dropped it on the ground.


----------



## Justin (Jul 14, 2014)

Google Nexus 5.  Love buying the Nexus phones unlocked and using them in the US too. Also, it's crazy cheap compared to your typical flagship smartphone. ($350 vs $600-$700)


----------



## Murray (Jul 14, 2014)

I have a samsung galaxy s2 - got it with a plan a while ago (~!o!)~


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 14, 2014)

Optimus Prime.

Just kidding, LG Optimus.


----------



## Nymeri (Jul 14, 2014)

I have a Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## mrcleanmagiclevi (Jul 14, 2014)

i had to replace my iphone 3 for my dad's iphone 4 because i bought my iphone 3 to the pool and it got so wet it died. i'm such a genius. wow

at least i didn't have to pay for the phone and the phone functions good. c:


----------



## Zeiro (Jul 14, 2014)

Nokia Lumia Windows Phone.

I'm getting an iPhone 5c soon.


----------



## Flop (Jul 14, 2014)

Justin said:


> Google Nexus 5.  Love buying the Nexus phones unlocked and using them in the US too. Also, it's crazy cheap compared to your typical flagship smartphone. ($350 vs $600-$700)



How is the Nexus?  I've heard some good things about it


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 14, 2014)

I have a Droid Ultra.


----------



## mob (Jul 14, 2014)

iphone 5s
wanted the 5c though.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 14, 2014)

bot said:


> iphone 5s
> wanted the 5c though.



why would you?


----------



## Redlatios (Jul 14, 2014)

Iphone 5s, got it as an Xmass gift but i didnt really wanted it.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Jul 14, 2014)

bot said:


> iphone 5s
> wanted the 5c though.





Zeiro said:


> Nokia Lumia Windows Phone.
> 
> I'm getting an iPhone 5c soon.


I would never recommend a 5C to anyone, unless they were really strapped for money. The extra money is definitely worth spending for the newest device, because it will last longer before it lags to hell. (Since the iPhone 5C runs on hardware that already is a year old, so after you have had the phone one year, it will be considered 2 years old, and already beginning to lag some)  Also, since new iPhones come out every September or so now, I definitely would not buy the newest iPhone if it is May-June or later, because you only have a few months before it isn't the newest device anymore. I mean if it is an absolute necessity to get the phone now because you have no phone because it broke, etc, it is okay then I guess. I just hate seeing people pay so much for a device that in a couple months is replaced by a newer, better device for the same exact price. Getting the most time out of your phone while it is in its prime is really important, because technology advances so quickly that it simply becomes irrelevant if it is only 3 or 4 years old. Besides, you don't want to miss out on that awesome fingerprint scanner, do you? ^_^ Just press the home button to wake the screen, keep your finger there and your phone unlocks in less than a second or so. Also makes it so you don't need to take so long typing in your Apple ID every time you make a purchase from the App Store, etc. Also, with iOS 8, third party apps will gain secure access to Touch ID functionality, so yeah.


----------



## Isabella (Jul 14, 2014)

Htc evo 3d. Worse phone, this is my 7th replacement and soon getting another because the camera button on the side fell off and it's all cracked on the sides


----------



## Bird (Jul 15, 2014)

Still have my gold iPhone 5S. Getting a Samsung Galaxy S5 later.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 17, 2014)

Galaxy S4.

But I'll soon upgrade to the Note 3​


----------



## Flop (Jul 17, 2014)

C a l l a w a y said:


> Galaxy S4.
> 
> But I'll soon upgrade to the Note 3​



It's so huge though D:


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 17, 2014)

This piece of crap. I plan on upgrading as soon as I can convince my mom to get me an iPhone.


----------



## mishka (Jul 17, 2014)

iphone 5 ayee


----------



## duhkee (Jul 17, 2014)

Flop said:


> How is the Nexus?  I've heard some good things about it



N5 is nice, I have one and I still love it. My biggest problem is hangouts as default and only sms-app (I "uninstalled" it and installed Chomp instead) and the Google now launcher (I'm using Apex instead) but this is just me being me, I know many people who uses both things in the N5


----------



## JellyDitto (Jul 17, 2014)

The NoPhone 4q. It's quite nice.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2014)

some old nokia that is starting to **** on me so gonna save for a new :3


----------



## ibelleS (Jul 20, 2014)

LG Mach

Long live the QWERTY keyboard


----------



## scribblezoeya (Jul 27, 2014)

I've had loads before my one right now, which is a Samsung Galaxy Ace.
I've had a Samsung Wave GT-something or other before.
And also I plan to get an iPhone soon. Maybe a Huawei Ascend, they're apparently really good.


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 27, 2014)

I used to have an iPhone until the end of last year and now I have a Note 3 and I don't regret switching one bit. It's big, yes, but I absolutely love it. I have a case on it now (a Sailor moon one at that) and it doesn't feel weird or anything in my hand. ^^ my mom has a galaxy s3 and whenever I help her with her phone now the screen size differences put me in a shock lmao


----------



## Flop (Jul 27, 2014)

Usagii said:


> I used to have an iPhone until the end of last year and now I have a Note 3 and I don't regret switching one bit. It's big, yes, but I absolutely love it. I have a case on it now (a Sailor moon one at that) and it doesn't feel weird or anything in my hand. ^^ my mom has a galaxy s3 and whenever I help her with her phone now the screen size differences put me in a shock lmao



I almost got the Note III but decided on the S5


----------



## KaraNari (Jul 27, 2014)

Used to have Nokia Lumia 920, recently upgraded to my now beloved 1020! <3


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 27, 2014)

iPhone 4s


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 27, 2014)

I don't have a phone, I wish I did. :c I'll probably get a iPhone or Galaxy.


----------



## Flop (Jul 27, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> I don't have a phone, I wish I did. :c I'll probably get a iPhone or Galaxy.



Get a Galaxy!


----------



## Fia (Jul 27, 2014)

iPhone 5. I'm really proud of myself, it's been a year and I haven't broken it or damaged it in any way xD It still runs really well.


----------



## Redacted (Jul 27, 2014)

The HTC One M7. It's pretty good.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 28, 2014)

Now I have an LG Lumina or whatever as a temp until I can get the HTC one M8.​


----------



## _Moonblast_ (Jul 28, 2014)

Iphone 4s! ;o


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 28, 2014)

I have no idea what my phone's called, but it's a flip-phone. You know, those old-fashioned kind where the top flips up and it takes 5 minutes to type a simple sentence? Not like I'll be able to type much of anything, anyway-- texting's 20 cents a pop for me, so I'm not allowed to text. Pretty much all I can do with the thing is call people and take crappy pictures. And I never even wanted a phone, anyway.


----------



## easpa (Jul 28, 2014)

Galaxy S2. I think I'm due an upgrade soon, as the screen is really unresponsive so it's not the easiest to use.


----------



## unravel (Jul 28, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Y
because I'm cheap


----------



## Taycat (Jul 28, 2014)

LG Optimus L9
It's a nice little phone.
Easy to use and only sometimes does it have a hiccup.


----------



## amemome (Jul 28, 2014)

galaxy s3, upgrading to a note 3 at the end of the summer~


----------



## Nkosazana (Jul 28, 2014)

Samsung galaxy s3 and a motorola g.
only use my samsung though


----------



## Reese (Jul 28, 2014)

I have an iPhone 4. Got it a year and a half ago, mostly bc it was free


----------



## Luna_Solara (Jul 28, 2014)

LG Optimus Elite


----------



## Vinathi (Jul 29, 2014)

iPhone 5. I've had it for a year and like 3 months


----------



## Mango (Jul 29, 2014)

//nervous sweating
hahahaha a phone?
//cries
no phone


----------



## Geneva (Jul 29, 2014)

Stupid basic sprint phone with a touch screen and keyboard.


----------



## Kindra (Jul 29, 2014)

Check out this bad boy!




It has served me well since 2008.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't have one.


----------



## Taycat (Jul 29, 2014)

Kindra said:


> Check out this bad boy!
> 
> View attachment 58876
> 
> It has served me well since 2008.



Whatever works, right?


----------



## Alette (Jul 29, 2014)

iPhone 5c. Green.


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 9, 2014)

v happy rn I just got a lg lucid 3 after 3 years of flippy phoneness


----------



## Psydye (Aug 9, 2014)

Kippla said:


> I don't have one.


This.


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 9, 2014)

white iPhone 5.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Aug 9, 2014)

I have already been here and said that I have a Galaxy S4, but this September (or November/decemberish during Black Friday) I will most likely be switching to the iPhone 6 when it comes out. Presumably 32GB in black. I will get it in September if they still offer 16GB, 32GB, etc, but if they offer only 32GB for the same price as 16 or something, I will get it cheap during Black Friday, they usually only offer the lowest storage options for cheap so... Yeah.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 10, 2014)

I got a Pantech Pursuit II when I was 16.


----------



## Holla (Aug 10, 2014)

iPhone 4S that I got when the 5 came out. I paid full price for it (about $700) as in the end it's cheaper that way than getting a contract.

I spent a whole summer saving up for it. Not about to upgrade either as iOS 8 will still be available on it this fall. I don't mind older technology as long as it still works great. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh also it's black, not a fan of the white ones. :/ 16GB too.


----------



## Dim (Aug 10, 2014)

None. Going to be a senior and I still have yet to get a cell phone. xD


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 10, 2014)

A Droid Mini, except, it's cracked, so I hate it


----------



## Jaebeommie (Aug 10, 2014)

Galaxy S3! Gonna be upgrading to either the S5, LG G3, or the iPhone 6 if I like the design and features of it enough. Never really been _that_ into iPhones.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 10, 2014)

Galaxy S4 White.  Got a black battery/screen cover so I've nicknamed it the Oreo.


----------



## RiceBunny (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't have a cellphone and I'm 24 yrs old. It's not because I can't afford one, I can afford any phone I'd like. I just don't want/need one. I got my first phone when I was 19, solely for the purpose of calling a handful of people. Plus, I was about to move to Egypt and my mom insisted I get a phone. During that time I never really used it, me and mom started using skype for most of our conversations. And well, my friends had skype also. As soon as I came back I closed my line, and gave the phone to a friend. I didn't have any use for it. The only time I ever found myself needing a phone is in public in case of an emergency. Unfortunately, me using the phone once for an emergency doesn't justify me having to pay 50 bucks a month. I know there are pay as you go phones and all, but I just can't be bothered. Plus, I kind of dislike cellphones, they make my ear warm and gives people a direct way of contacting me. Sometimes I just like to disappear for a while and be left alone.


----------



## Flop (Aug 10, 2014)

RiceBunny said:


> The only time I ever found myself needing a phone is in public in case of an emergency. Unfortunately, me using the phone once for an emergency doesn't justify me having to pay 50 bucks a month.


Well if you only need to use a phone for an emergency, you can still use a deactivated phone to call 911.


----------



## Princess (Aug 10, 2014)

iPhone 4s


----------



## brickwall81 (Aug 10, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S3... It's purple. I love it.


----------



## RiceBunny (Aug 10, 2014)

Flop said:


> Well if you only need to use a phone for an emergency, you can still use a deactivated phone to call 911.



By emergency, I didn't mean 911. I meant if my car broke down and I needed to call someone. Trivial things, not life or death things. ^.^


----------



## Beachland (Aug 10, 2014)

I have an iPhone 5s (my third iPhone) which I'm addicted to. I probably should never have switched over to the iPhone, it's always stuck to my hand like glue.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 10, 2014)

i dont got 1


----------



## jessicat_197 (Aug 11, 2014)

iPhone 4s...waiting for my contract to end. almost time^-^ Hopefully the iPhone 6 is out by then! c:

Galaxy phones are waaaayyyyy too big imo.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Aug 11, 2014)

jessicat_197 said:


> iPhone 4s...waiting for my contract to end. almost time^-^ Hopefully the iPhone 6 is out by then! c:
> 
> Galaxy phones are waaaayyyyy too big imo.



Yeah I have a Galaxy S4 and it feels super clumsy and I hate it and the OS. Switching to the iPhone 6 only because my dad was nice enough to let me use his upgrade... He will upgrade to the iPhone 6 when it comes out and we will switch the lines and then he will have my Galaxy S4 which he really seems to want anyway lol... The iPhone 6 is probably getting a screen size increase to 4.7 inches or something anyway but I don't care, still is smaller than 5 inches and it's an iPhone so yeah 

iOS 8 and having an iPhone 6 AND (in my case) an iPad mini with Retina Display will be amazing since iOS 8 will let me send and receive SMS and make and take normal phone calls using my number on my iPad, pretty much uses the iPhone as a relay, and am really excited for that 

Geez I always get off topic lol.


----------



## (ciel) (Aug 11, 2014)

iPhone 5 for me. There's a lot I don't like about it, though, but I'm sure I'd find reasons to dislike anything else I'd have anyway. Me and technology just always seem to find a way to not get along. I don't even play games or anything. I just use it for the internet, and some social media.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 11, 2014)

Upgraded to an iPhone 5C in June. Love this phone so much it's ridiculous <3


----------



## xxxmadison (Aug 11, 2014)

Pantech Renue. Basic slide out keyboard, touchscreen, camera, internet, all that good stuff. I don't want an iPhone because I'm /very/ clumsy and I'm worried I'd drop it and shatter it. 
I also think it has a lot of unnecessary features.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 11, 2014)

I have an iPhone 5S in a lovely pink case with pink charms attached >w<

Also I've had an iPhone 4S + this current iPhone and they've both suffered some pretty intense drops and I've yet to noticeably damage it so~ Idk how everyone gets shattered screens so easily.


----------



## jeizun (Aug 12, 2014)

i have this thing

you kids and your smartphones


----------



## Marii (Aug 12, 2014)

iPhone 4. I hardly use my phone anyway (I'm mostly on my computer), so I don't want to spend money on anything fancy, haha.


----------



## Nim (Aug 12, 2014)

iPhone 5c, which I love.


----------



## Flop (Aug 13, 2014)

Nim said:


> iPhone 5c, which I love.



What color do you have?  Personally I like the green one


----------



## Flop (Aug 17, 2014)

Just remembered that the S5 is waterproof. I'm posting this from underwater


----------



## shinkuzame (Aug 17, 2014)

_Samsung Galaxy Centura. _


----------



## Improv (Aug 18, 2014)

My iPhone 5S is starting to break on me or something, I've had it for almost a year and the Touch ID no longer works and the power button works when it wants to, so I'll probably be saving some money up to get an iPhone 5C or save a bit more and get a Galaxy S5. Not sure yet.


----------



## LailahBells (Aug 18, 2014)

I have a Galaxy S5, and I'm madly in love with it. It goes wherever I go, even the bathroom.


----------



## doveling (Aug 19, 2014)

whats a cell phone?

heh kidding


----------



## LadyOfOuran (Aug 19, 2014)

3 and a bit year old iPhone 4S. It's starting to go a bit funny and I'm pretty much out of storage so I might upgrade soon.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Aug 19, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Note 2..


----------



## unravel (Aug 19, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Pocket
Samsung Galaxy S4
MyPhone TV thing (I only use it for 3 months, planning to sell it)


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 19, 2014)

Alcatel Touch One.


----------



## hzl (Aug 20, 2014)

galaxy s4 active (it's good because it's waterproof.. but that's it really)


----------



## Roseology (Aug 20, 2014)

Iphone 4 representtt


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 21, 2014)

guh. my smart phone broke a few days ago..
so I'm back to using my LG Lollipop (a flip phone z_z) until I get a new one.  i get many stares in public when i pull out my phone lol


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't have one. They cost too much money.


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 22, 2014)

Very old thingie:  Galaxy Ace II


----------



## ohmyerica (Aug 22, 2014)

enV2, not even joking!


----------



## goey0614 (Aug 26, 2014)

Sony Z2


----------



## dragonair (Aug 26, 2014)

i don't have one
i'm 21 and i don't have a cell phone


----------



## KiloPatches (Aug 26, 2014)

An ancient HTC Legend XD Getting a new phone upgrade soon though.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 26, 2014)

an ancient razor phone ;p


----------



## saehanfox (Aug 26, 2014)

iPhone 5C green


----------



## azukitan (Aug 26, 2014)

I has no cell phone OUO


----------



## Improv (Aug 26, 2014)

I just checked & I get an upgrade in March, so I'll just wait until then to rid myself of this broken iPhone.
should i upgrade to galaxy s6 when released or iphone 6 that is the question


----------



## LilD (Aug 26, 2014)

Nokia 928

I want the icon.


----------



## honeymoo (Aug 26, 2014)

White iPhone 5c


----------



## Aradai (Aug 26, 2014)

iPhone 4 with an awesome SNK case.


----------



## Labrontheowl (Aug 26, 2014)

A super old my touch or something. It really sucks, doesn't matter since I never use it. ;-;


----------



## trifuxy (Aug 26, 2014)

LG G3. I love it so much. It's so well designed and the screen is so big ahh. thought having the volume controls/power button on the back was weird at first but it was surprisingly easy to get used to!


----------



## Fawning (Aug 27, 2014)

iPhone 4s, the same as like 80% of people lmao


----------



## OmgACNL (Aug 27, 2014)

Samsung galaxy ace. Worst phone ever made


----------



## meo (Aug 27, 2014)

Iphone 5. 

I used to be a blackberry person but...it was so glitchy and I probably went through four of them with warranty. I didn't think I'd like the iphone due to loving buttons while texting. However, I actually really do like it and I love that the 5 has the finger recognition instead of the the pass code for locking your phone. :3 Saves time.


----------



## milkeh (Aug 27, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S3 and a cheap Nokia phone. xD


----------



## CoolAngelPuppy (Aug 27, 2014)

Galaxy S2


----------



## rariorana (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't have a phone. I used to have an iPhone 4, though. I just use my iPod touch now.

I don't think I really ever had much of a need for a phone anyway, haha.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 27, 2014)

Galaxy S4.


----------



## cinny (Aug 27, 2014)

the galaxy s4, i had a bunch of prepaid phones lol


----------



## Flop (Aug 28, 2014)

melsi said:


> Iphone 5.
> 
> I used to be a blackberry person but...it was so glitchy and I probably went through four of them with warranty. I didn't think I'd like the iphone due to loving buttons while texting. However, I actually really do like it and I love that the 5 has the finger recognition instead of the the pass code for locking your phone. :3 Saves time.



Man I remember blackberries. They were really bad ;-;


----------

